
The myth of the “right tool for the job” - zievo
https://tqdev.com/2017-the-myth-of-the-right-tool-for-the-job
======
venturis_voice
This is a great article, we've just been discussing the same thing in our
podcast. We're chatting to an engineering Manager about constantly learning
new languages and skills to stay ahead of the game and adapt to the ever
changing coding languages.

Some great insights on Erlang and objected orientated programming.

[http://www.venturi-group.com/podcast/coding-languages-
leader...](http://www.venturi-group.com/podcast/coding-languages-leadership-
skills/)

